# Bild mit Hintergrundfarbe maskieren



## Hoazl (26. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich stelle heute eine Frage, die mich schön öfter beschäftigt hat (und jetzt bereue ich es, dass ich sie nicht schon früher gestellt hab). 

Aaalso, folgendes Problem: Ich habe von einer Website einen Screenshot gemacht, der eine Figur mit Schatten auf einem Farbverlauf darstellt. Nun möchte ich aber einen eigenen Hintergrund, und nicht den Farbverlauf. Wie mache ich das am Besten? Ich hätte mir das irgendwie so vorgestellt, dass ich mir den Farbverlauf auf eine eigene Ebene kopiere (da er linear ist kann ich den durch Copy/Paste schön nachbilden) und dann irgendeinen Filter oder so drauf anwenden. Das Nonplusultra wäre natürlich, wenn der Schatten (der den Hintergrund ja nur teilweise überdeckt - er ist halbtransparent) dann auch halbtransparent durchscheint. Geht das überhaupt? Und wen ja, wie?

Bitte helft mir!

MfG
Hoazl


----------



## chmee (26. Juni 2010)

Könntest Du beide Bilder mal zeigen? Bild, welches bearbeitet/maskiert werden soll und Bild mit dem Hintergrund, wo das erstgewünschte Bild rauf soll.

mfg chmee


----------

